# Deprave's 4th of July Polital Rock Fest ! :)



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

Post Political Jams, what are you playin for your guests? 

[video=youtube;CMaCg4fpJKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMaCg4fpJKg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ekd5L3a1s68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekd5L3a1s68[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 4, 2012)

[youtube]izodh_djsUI[/youtube]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;2fex9XYBcSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fex9XYBcSI[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;y6uHR90Sq6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6uHR90Sq6k[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;XJQEI1d0blo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJQEI1d0blo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 4, 2012)

[youtube]PoCDvY2iJtI[/youtube]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;0J2QdDbelmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7QgzYGFVPi4]http://youtu.be/7QgzYGFVPi4[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 4, 2012)

[youtube]RBAwv49slC8[/youtube]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;BTDwIN9oLvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTDwIN9oLvY[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 4, 2012)

Wordz said:


> [video=youtube_share;7QgzYGFVPi4]http://youtu.be/7QgzYGFVPi4[/video]


Oh fuck yeah,
Kick out the jams mother fucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;SBjQ9tuuTJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;izUBO2VDCO8]http://youtu.be/izUBO2VDCO8[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;GEKgYKpEJ3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEKgYKpEJ3o[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;5oioNZSPqRM]http://youtu.be/5oioNZSPqRM[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;uCEeAn6_QJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 4, 2012)

[youtube]4qeAnOX-UCk[/youtube]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;tRgcwT9X2J8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRgcwT9X2J8[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Jul 4, 2012)

beardo said:


> [youtube]4qeAnOX-UCk[/youtube]


that's my favorite band ever 6 foot 5 is my song. Lars made it just for me lol.

[video=youtube_share;N4X6YEaEfe4]http://youtu.be/N4X6YEaEfe4[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;83DyqBMsVzE]http://youtu.be/83DyqBMsVzE[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;e_nPA57rpr4]http://youtu.be/e_nPA57rpr4[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zUMDNDQJ_1k]http://youtu.be/zUMDNDQJ_1k[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;jAJi-W9o7uU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAJi-W9o7uU[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;AEYN5w4T_aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEYN5w4T_aM&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 4, 2012)

[youtube]hSnUwA6c67k[/youtube]


----------



## Wordz (Jul 4, 2012)

i'm a little fuzzy right now it took me like 20 secs to figure out what was going on there.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;CqnQYq3BQ0k]http://youtu.be/CqnQYq3BQ0k[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;4smim2MNvF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4smim2MNvF8[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;iX7-qvGrDYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX7-qvGrDYg[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

More RATM sorry, trying to stay on the theme 

[video=youtube;1JSBhI_0at0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JSBhI_0at0[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;giaZnIr-faM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giaZnIr-faM[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;UqlsVZ1zxMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqlsVZ1zxMk[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 4, 2012)

[youtube]j2zQKqgNAeE[/youtube]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;CTAud5O7Qqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTAud5O7Qqk[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;XjpuU1Yk5Z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjpuU1Yk5Z8[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;hoLxuyV9qz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoLxuyV9qz8[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

Not really poliical but just trying to share with u guys some of the jams we are listening to fuckit

[video=youtube;ENXvZ9YRjbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;wtHAKEZzrl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtHAKEZzrl8[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

srry getting drunker..I am playing songs like this
[video=youtube;jxUQ07NXB4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxUQ07NXB4c[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;0Uc3ZrmhDN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Uc3ZrmhDN4&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;bSJQLCImV18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSJQLCImV18[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;1JEKBT99GSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JEKBT99GSY&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;IKyVYdIkwOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKyVYdIkwOQ[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;6yXRGdZdonM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yXRGdZdonM[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;2NQIPVqLMUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NQIPVqLMUg&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;KNZru4JG_Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZru4JG_Uo[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;EzGhc9XRv9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzGhc9XRv9Q[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;LD_XAEw_npg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD_XAEw_npg[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

Unc|eBuck said:


> I got cracked on the head by an errant mortar at the fireworks show tonight. It really shook me up and I think it knocked some sense into me. I started seeing the Constitution as a document that means something, not as a doormat any longer. I now feel people should be responsible for themselves and stop looking for the government to do everything for them. Yup, that crack on the head knocked the stupid right out of me. So, with that being the case, my IQ no


haha listen to this music you will wake up more


----------



## deprave (Jul 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;wauzrPn0cfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wauzrPn0cfg[/video]


----------

